# [SOLVED] iwlwifi - yet another issue

## badc0d3d

Hello everyone,

after the last emerge world, and getting rid of systemd, I seem to screwed up my wireless or there was something in the upgrade that did that job for me.

In short - here is the snippet from dmesg

```
[   27.709386] Intel(R) Wireless WiFi driver for Linux, in-tree:d

[   27.709394] Copyright(c) 2003- 2014 Intel Corporation

[   27.709729] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: can't disable ASPM; OS doesn't have ASPM control

[   27.710120] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: irq 52 for MSI/MSI-X

[   27.711518] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Direct firmware load failed with error -2

[   27.711530] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Falling back to user helper

[   27.712494] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Direct firmware load failed with error -2

[   27.712501] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Falling back to user helper

[   27.713781] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Direct firmware load failed with error -2

[   27.713789] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Falling back to user helper

[   27.716754] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: loaded firmware version 9.221.4.1 build 25532 op_mode iwldvm

[   27.721459] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG enabled

[   27.721467] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUGFS disabled

[   27.721472] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TRACING enabled

[   27.721477] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Centrino(R) Ultimate-N 6300 AGN, REV=0x74

[   27.721590] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Enabled; Disabling L0S

[   27.733793] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-agn-rs'

[   27.749386] systemd-udevd[4569]: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlp3s0
```

trying to bring up the wlp3s0 interface with ifconfig outputs a 'rf-kill' error. trying to bring up the device with rf-kill immediately brings the device down - while staring at the wi-fi led there is a very very short blink - and the wireless interface is literally stuck with 'soft block' - Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300. 

```
rfkill list

0: phy0: Wireless LAN

   Soft blocked: yes

   Hard blocked: no

```

There is another issue that I'll be happy to submit a but report for if someone shares the guide/steps to do so-

[  728.753962] wpa_supplicant[4001]: segfault at 0 ip 0000000000475299 sp 00007fff0afb6f80 error 4 in wpa_supplicant[400000+ea000]

- wpa_supplicant segfaults after the first time i execute rfkill unblock wifi

I am out of options and out of wireless for the past 2 weeks. I'm open to any opinions/suggestions.Last edited by badc0d3d on Mon Nov 03, 2014 12:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Roman_Gruber

maybe downgrade udev.

i have problems with eudev and downgrading enalbed wifi. you may have the same issue.. I saw others have also problems with wifi with udev or eudev recently.

----------

## badc0d3d

Thanks for the reply,

I started disabling a couple of services one by one, udev was one of them - just for the heck of it.

When I disabled DBus, I noticed a couple other services that were disabled and connman was one of them. I don't recall installing that ever, but a dependency pulled it.

I tried to reenable the wireless again and guess what - it worked.

I rebooted my box and tried again - the same issue. After unmerging connman, miraculously my wifi started working again without being 'soft-block'ed.

----------

